# ¿amplificador sencillo 1-2w + calidad de sonido?



## diego-dark (Ene 13, 2008)

saludos!
Estoy buscando un amplificador de 1-2w que utilice un IC o algun transistor comun!
El problema es que ya probe con el circuito del LM386 es muy sencillo y facil de montar pero necesito un poco mas de potencia ya que este solo proporciona unos 0.5w y los demas circuitos estan o muy complicados para solo 1 o 2w o distorsionan mucho y la verdad es que necesito un circuito que sea sencillo y de buena calidad (hasta ahora creo que sencillez y buena calidad no se llevan muy de la mano)
Apenas estoy estudiando y no tengo muchos conocimientos 
cualquier ayuda o comentario lo agradezco de antemano!

Salud y Electronica!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2008)

Este podria ser el segundo paso, sigue siendo sencillo, te da mayor potencia y calidad.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/8705/NSC/LM2002AT.html


----------



## Dano (Ene 13, 2008)

TDA2002 o TDA2003

Saludos


----------



## diego-dark (Ene 14, 2008)

muchas gracias! vere algunos a ver que saco!

Salud y Electronica!


----------



## zopilote (Ene 14, 2008)

En este foro se hablo bastante del  TDA2002-3 , TDA2822  te quiero dar otro pan para rebanar,
este es un clasico que lo encuentras en cada radio portatil,maden in asia n algo bien.



------------
 zopilote


----------



## maxep (Ene 18, 2008)

muy bueno eso zopilotee .cuando tenga algo de tiempo lo armo.. costos en dolares tenes?..
otra cosa.. mi idea es armar un de esos amplificador que funcionan con u na pila de 9v. como el mini marshall.. me servira para algo asi?


----------



## x over (Mar 19, 2008)

He estado probando con el LM386 y en realidad me han sorprendido los comentarios, cambié la configuracion del cto. quedando muy similar a los ctos. de TDA (realimentación negativa y eso) .
Revise el datasheet del LM y con esa configuración distorsiona como una bestia, además de hacer un ruido infernal. Cuando termine el esquema lo publico.  (da bastante mas potencia de lo que dice, según lo estima mi oreja debe llegar a 1 W o algo así)


----------



## arroyiitoo (Sep 9, 2008)

hola, quisiera armar el circuito de zopilote, mi duda es si yo quiero agregarle un control de volumen y si puede ser un control de tonos, como lo debo hacer?
gracias!


----------



## x over (Sep 9, 2008)

hace un largo rato que busco un amplificador transistorizado de un par de vatios, quiero calidad de sonido y potencia digna del PC o de una pequeña radio, ¿alguien me puede ayudar? Ya me cansé de la distorsión de los integrados


----------



## Gatxan (Sep 9, 2008)

He encontrado esta página que es bastante interesante: http://ludens.cl/Electron/audioamps/AudioAmps.html El autor explica su búsqueda por mejorar la calidad de pequeños amplificador de audio como el lm386. El  tercer esquema de amplificador dice que tiene una distorsión muy baja y que se puede ampliar la potencia fácilmente.


----------



## x over (Sep 9, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta, la página es muy clara.


----------



## arroyiitoo (Sep 9, 2008)

el que publico zopilote tiene mucha distorsion?


----------



## x over (Sep 11, 2008)

No sé muy bien sobre el cto. de zopilote, yo lo decía por el cto. con LM 386, armé el cto. especificado en el datasheet y ESE tiene muy alta la THD .


----------



## eldoktor (Jun 18, 2009)

el tda2822 apesta... acabo de armar uno y no suena nada...es pésimo


----------



## saiwor (Jun 18, 2009)

> eldoktor
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> el tda2822 apesta... acabo de armar uno y no suena nada...es pésimo



Pues este post hablan bien del TDA2822, yo estoy apunto de hacer ese amplificador...  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mini-amplificador-ipod-10193/


----------



## mufo (Jun 10, 2010)

para los que esten interesados, este ampli anda de lujo
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page33.htm
saludos


----------



## elneroo (Feb 4, 2011)

hola mufo como estas tu crees que pueda alimentar el circuito con una bateria de un movil de 3.7v.....


----------

